# Tiny (?) electrical problem - 92 SE-R



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Ok, I have a nearly perfect 92 SE-R...I've had it for 3 years, it's only been worked on at Nissan dealerships, I've never had any problems with it, always maintained it the best possible way.
However, one little problem is driving me insane...nothing major, it's just a hassle. Here's what happens:
1) The fuse that controls the clock, station presets on the radio (not the radio operation itself), interior light and trunk light keeps blowing every time I put it in. This is the fourth fuse from the bottom on the left side (10 Amp). The label says "room lamp".
2) When I start the engine, the radio comes on and resets at 1:00. The radio comes on, but you have to set the stations every time. This happens when the fuse is blown already - so it's understandable.
3) When the engine is off, I can put the fuse in....but when I open the door, it blows. Basically, that points to the indoor light, triggered by an opened door..and here's why...
4) When the engine is running, even with the blown fuse, if I pull the light bulb out from the ceiling, the radio stops working and the clock is gone! 
5) With the engine running and a fuse in (with doors closed because that's the only time it will not blow), when I switch the indoor light to "ON" or "OFF", the fuse blows. When it's in the middle, it's fine.
6) I pulled the light assembly out and those wires seem ok.
7) I looked under the dash and found no visible loose wires

I just replaced the radio (needed to be done) and I'm positive I did it right, the problem existed before and after. 

Any help would be appreciated...I'm willing to do anything short of removing the entire dash.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

If the fuse blows when the door is opened, leave the courtesey light TURNED OFF, and see if it still blows...

If it still does, look for a wire that's frayed IN the door jam area, where the wires for the door locks, and windows go... there might me a frayed wire there...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

When the door is CLOSED, the fuse blows when the courtesy light is swiched to ON or OFF. But not in the middle. That's why I don't think it's the door.

Also, all trouble when the door is opened, because it triggers the light, happens with either driver's or passenger's door. So chances are both doors don't have the same problem.

Tricky, I know...but thanks for the idea!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Oh, and yes...the fuse blows with the door opened and light OFF.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

hmm light switched off, open the door and it pops the fuse, and the light turns off from it...

You've got a pinched wire in the door, man. Start looking at the wires in the boot that goes from the door to the chassis!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

I had two posts after your first reply. Read both of them..you'll see it's not the door.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

I would take a meter, and check your constant hot behind the radio, and your dome light connections. Hold the meter on them, then open and close the door. See if one of the leads is grounding out. This will narrow down the possibilites of the problem.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Definitely check the wires behind the radio, I had the same thing happen to mine in my pathfinder and the sentra, and it turned out to be a bad wire behind the radio, the constant feed to the radio (which holds the time and presets) was shorting on the metal bracket back there. This was repaired in 20 seconds with a nice wire splice and nothing has occured since.

Brent Meints


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks guys, I'll definitely try it! I appreciate the response.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks guys, I'll definitely try it! I appreciate the response.


----------



## bassmonster (May 17, 2004)

biggest cause of that . make sure that you havent connected the radio constant power to the illumination lead . most people when installing the radio get the meter out and test the leads but fail to remember that illumintion lead will read 12+ as well . so what happens is the illumintion lead gets overloaded and snaps the fuse. your presets go bye bye and it doesnt work anymore.


----------

